# Nothing exciting, but...



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

I wasn't going to put up these pics but I figured why not, everyone loves new pictures, even if they aren't anything real exciting. 
These are small pieces, probably end up being about 4 inches wide when I'm done with them. I think they will make a nice book-matched inlay for an otherwise plain coffee table or something. I'm not sure if it's white or red oak.
I'm new to producing my own materials so this stuff is still pretty cool to me. :smile:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Looks like some nice pieces to me, the perfect project will come for them I'm sure.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

really nice color variety for oak, sure to make something nice when you decide what


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks quite pretty to me. the colors look like Walnut on my screen, but if you are sure it's oak I can tell you it's a Red Oak. White Oaks don't have those dark colors. 

I have cut many a standing dead RO that looks pretty much just like those, but your colors look very much like Black Walnut. And they don;t look as small as 4" in fact I've never seen a branch with heartwood like that. 

BTW I fixed your title so it isn't "leaving" any longer.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Let's just eliminate the entire problem........box up that wood and send it to 886 Mohawk, Syracuse, Nebraska. 68446...........I will examine it carefully and determine whether it should be allowed to be seen by the general public, or remain sequestered in my protective care.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

TexasTimbers, you are right about it being Red Oak; I went and double checked the leaf shape. This particular bit came from southern Maine, and I trimmed it so that as you are seeing it there it is just short enough to clear the 6" cut depth of my 14" band saw. I just got it slightly wet to bring out the grain, the coloring of it might be the result of the cell phone camera lol. 
If I were to cut these to 4/4 or 3/4, is there a good way to dry them out quickly without them cracking all up? I think I saw Daren actually mention microwaving smaller pieces in place of kiln drying. Can anyone give me some guidelines on that?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Clark,

I have fooled around with microwave drying a little, but not compared to Daren. He's the go-to guy for that. For now, seal them up real good until you get a plan of attack. 

If you don't have any log sealer, coat the ends with a thick oil-based paint or even roofing tar. Latex paint is about your last choice, but it will slow it down enough until you get some sealer. 

Red Oak doesn't cooperate with your best laid plans so just be prepared. You don't hear about it much but RO has a tendency to mold easily if the air flow is too low while the MC is still high. I doubt you have to worry about that though, where you live, this time of year. Molds dislike cold temperatures as much as me.


----------

